# Snow geese



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I just saw 4 snow geese in Wickliffe. I was taking out trash and heard some really strange sounding geese, well sure enough 4 snows circle and landed by the Ozborn holding pond on Lakeland. I have seen them up by Ladue but never here.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I've heard snows a couple different times this year. Couldn't find them. Flying high.


----------

